# current disney available as instant exchange



## jdunn1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a small points lease contract to supplement my dvc membership and to see if RCI points is right for me.  Just wondering how often Disney comes-up as an instant exchange using RCI points.  If anyone can do a quick search to give examples of current availability, this would be nice to see.  Is Disney's Vero beach and Hilton Head easier to get than the Disney World locations?  Have any Bay Lake Towers inventory come up or Grand California?  I've stayed at both, if anyone has questions. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TUG!  We have a Sightings Forum for this kind of request, but it is one of our members only features.  If you'd like to join TUG, you will have access to that forum.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2009)

*We've Never Seen Any DVC Units Available Via Instant Exchange.*




jdunn1 said:


> Just wondering how often Disney comes-up as an instant exchange using RCI points.


Most of our RCI reservations are via _Instant Exchange_ & _Last Call._  We've done 4 straight-weeks exchanges & 1 straight-points exchange.  (Three of our straight-weeks exchanges were before we took the points plunge.)  All the rest of our RCI timeshare reservations have been _Instant Exchange_ or _Last Call,_ including Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort next month & Grand Beach Resort & Cypress Pointe Grande Villas in January 2010. 

I mention those details only by way of illustrating that any time we're looking for possible timeshare exchanges, we're looking at _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange._ 

We've never seen any DVCs available via _Instant Exchange._  Either there have never been any, or somebody else snapped'm up before we logged on & looked, or we somehow didn't recognize them if they even showed as available when we were looking. 

Now, big a score as an _Instant Exchange_ into DVC might be if there were such a thing, I am not sure we would take 1 even if it came up.  I mean, who wants to pay that unwarranted & unjustifiable _Pay Me Double_ $95 "resort fee," which the DVC owner already paid, that DVC makes exchange guests pay all over again even though everything they claim it covers was already paid for ?   

But that's my problem. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 30, 2009)

RCI points resorts, and DVC are offhandedly RCI Points resorts, will never be available through Instant Exchange for the reduced number of points.  

They are available for full-freight points on occasion.  I need more time to plan a vacation, so those don't work for us at last minute, especially since they are at full point value.


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for responding.  I didn't know about the sighting board so I might join Tug, again.  It's just as a DVC member, we do not have any control over our points into RCI so I never thought about joining Tug.

In response to the extra fees Disney charges, I agree, they are not necessary.  It is nice to be able to get to Disney for free from the airport and travel wherever you want to go within Disney without ever having to rent a car, which is a good cost savings.

Doesn't sound like there is ever any DVC availability in instant exchange.  I know that points are points and are never discounted but Disney also deposites weeks and getting into DVC seems so easy.

As a DVC only member, our boards are loaded with posts from people who exchanged in with no problem at all, with weeks they bought for a few hundred dollars, so I thought it was pretty easy to get in whenever you wanted.  I know all of this is relative but I wanted to see what RCI points members have experienced first hand in terms of exchanging into DVC.

Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2009)

*I Am Pretty Sure I Already Know The Answer.*




jdunn1 said:


> In response to the extra fees Disney charges, I agree, they are not necessary.


Suppose a DVC owner who also belongs to RCI manages to snag an RCI exchange into a DVC timeshare.  

When the owner/exchanger shows up to check in via the RCI exchange reservation, does DVC assess the unjust & unwarrantable $95 "resort fee" ? 

If so, how do you suppose the owner/exchanger feels about that, knowing as he or she does that the owner of the DVC unit being exchanged into has already paid for everything the $95 "resort fee" supposedly covers ? 

Just wondering. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Dec 1, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Suppose a DVC owner who also belongs to RCI manages to snag an RCI exchange into a DVC timeshare.
> 
> When the owner/exchanger shows up to check in via the RCI exchange reservation, does DVC assess the unjust & unwarrantable $95 "resort fee" ?
> 
> ...


Yes, DVC owners pay the same $95 with RCI exchange.  They also don't get free internet access and pool hopping privilege.  These are perks for members staying on points reservation only.

I am an owner and I did exchange into DVC last year through II.  I was very happy to pay the $95 fee and did not even mind to pay for internet access.  It cost so much more to stay on points.  I rented out my points and got enough to pay for two years MF.


----------



## elaine (Dec 1, 2009)

*DVC shows up in points--popular times go quick*

yes, we pay the $95 fee--I have heard that with II trades DVC used to get free IT--we will see with RCI.  
DVC units show up in RCI points, but get snagged quickly. There are more OKW and SSR. With points you can't make a search request--which means to be on the look-out for when your DVC week will be loaded.  I did this last May for a Spring Break week. I could tell March was not loaded yet, then I started checking every AM for about 4 days, then it was loaded, and I grabbed a week before I had coffee.  1 hour later, the other DVC weeks (only a few of them) were all gone.  I did not get my 1st choice--AKV, it never showed up on the points side for the week I wanted. good luck. Elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish people would post DVC sightings through weeks more than they do.  I used to post every DVC as they appeared on Wednesdays and Thursdays, but no one took over after my weeks were downgraded in trading power.  

If there is a week you want in points, a knowledgeable RCI points guide can get you a week from weeks and charge the appropriate points.  I have done it.  

Of course, if you don't know the week is there, you cannot get an RCI guide to do it for you.


----------

